# This is my dog Karma! :)



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

I just want to introduce my dog, Karma, who is an American Akita. Looks good for 9-1/2 year old dog, doesn't she?  I think I'm going to use this picture as my avatar!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! She is pretty! That's a great pic!


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you, NutroGeoff, for the compliment!


----------

